# Worklog Coolermaster ATCS 840



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Well I thought I would keep everyone in the loop on my progress with my new case. Started on it yesterday. Hope everyone enjoys watching the progress.

Here are some pics of the case (stock)

























































Some of the tools im working with
















Heatgun and soldering iron








Sunbeam pin puller and u-channel








Cheapo 600w psu for testing purposes 








Some more u-channel and a 120mm Tribal fan grill thats going to get modded on the front Bessel.








230mm Blue led fan to replace the stock black one in the front








3x 120mm blue led case fans. 2 of those are going on the H50 (whick im still testing)

Hope to post more updates soon. Hope everyone enjoys :wave:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I look forward to seeing your progress with it - You've got a good 'clean slate' to start it off with :grin:


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats why I choose this case....Lots of modding potential.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Are we sleeving the PSU or just the fans? Is there any potential for a case window? It would look pretty good.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I had been contemplating the case window, So I went and bought a jigsaw yesterday. I probably will. That psu you see is not going in that case, its just for testing. My corsair 850 is. I do have 24pin,8pin, and pci-e 6+2 extenders that are individually sleeved that I am going to use for a cleaner look.

I am calling around to powdercoaters tomorrow to get estimates for painting the chassis a Nice Blue color.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Do you have a drill bit that will fit the rivets, because you could pop all the rivets out and just replace them with a rivet gun yourself. Then just go buy some nice metallic blue car paint and paint it yourself. Save yourself a few bucks.

Ohh if you are going to cut a window you will also want to get a Dremel to make your initial cut.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL, This aint my first rodeo. I had painted 3 chassis back in the day. But since this is for me I wanted a nice clean look to the finish.
I have put in at least over a dozen windows for customers using a dremel.(i dont know why I never bought a jigsaw before)

I already have black rivets for when I put it back together.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ohh ok, I did not know if you knew how to do it or not. How i did mine was just with a jigsaw but I had a fan grill on the side so I did not need a Dremel. The only thing I hate is filing the edges smooth seems to take forever.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I dont file I cheat, I use a deburring bit


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

As I said on MB, really lookin forward to this. Perhaps you'll convince me to finally buy that case!

Dremel makes a mini saber saw I saw online yesterday...looks like pure win for window cutting.

If the powder coat comes up nil (usually prohibitively expensive unless you "know" someone), look for local auto paint suppliers and see if they will mix and (spray) can it for you. Can get you that extra "edge" as far as coolness if you get stuck rattle-canning it (pretty much what llacrossedude7 said, I guess).


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Im gonna call around but I expect to get alot of HUH? case? If its to pricey I may just spray can it like have done in the past.

I think this is the attachment you are talking about?









To late I already bought a JigSaw. 
Well I hope it turns out the way I in-vision it. I got some stuff done to it, Ill probably post updated pics tomorrow.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Still waiting for your updates Ssrogg


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

A Jig will cut better than the Dremel will so it was a good buy? If you get metal blades with a ton of teeth its like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

shotgn said:


> Still waiting for your updates Ssrogg


Working on it! Dodging rainstorms while cutting. That rotary saw bit and adapter I picked up yesterday is a Godsend. Just eats through aluminum like it isn't even there.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Im going to keep it in mind, But i think ill stick to the jig i bought for now.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is an update for you guys....









Tested the fan








Dont know why I mounted it, gotta pull it off to paint. Going to talk to a powdercoater tomorrow in person.








4 1/2" hole saw to cut out the front plate








































With it mocked up.








Bought these led indicators from PerformancePC to mount on the 3.5 bay cover, Dont know where the case is going to be located yet so thats on hold for now.

Now my problems








A fan that I had planned on mounting will be in the way of the psu filter(bad design if you ask me)








If I cut (red) the bottom I think I will lose the (blue) psu mounting holes.
So im thinking I could relocate the filter to the (gray) bottom side between the feet.

Anyway thanks for looking, Comments/criticisms always appreciated.
Joel


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

You could cut it and then get some small mounting screws and mod the filter mount if from underneath the case. You might have to cut it so it will fit between case feet but it should work.


----------



## thePSeffect (Nov 17, 2010)

How many rivets did you need to put the framework back together?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I didnt actually count the rivits. I just have alot of them. The frame has not been taken apart yet.

Hoping to do that this weekend


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Oi! We have movement?

Was hoping to get some done on mine this weekend, but now I get to change out an intake manifold gasket instead (and PO my son for the second weekend in a row with no duck hunting).


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah..got some people to finally pay up. So I am able to move forward. 

Looking at it everytime I go in the garage it hits me in the gut.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

LOL, at least you have a garage to work in, mine's sitting as bits and boxes all over my living room still!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Every time I see this thread, I am at work and can't see the pics. Nice job so far, I definitely like the tribal fan grille. Now I have the thread subscribed, so I know when the updates are going to be. Am definitely looking forward to it.


----------

